# would i get laughed at in pl



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my aim at the moment it to compete in bb, but would at some point look into a pl comp. however due to my weight i figured my lifts are pi$$ poor,

im 101kg atm

have not tried 1rep maxes in long time but to have a close guess based on what i lift for reps id think

bench - 135kg

squat - 200kg no wraps etc etc

deadlift - 250kg straps


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Similar lifts to me and similar weight, im 96kg but maybe a little more as i havent weighed myself PL is something im interested in

Dont feel im ready yet though, a guy in my gym who PL was repping 140kg bench press, looked like it was his warm up set and ive seen him deadlift 180kg for 20 reps


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Im planning on competing in the 100kg class next year mate, hopefully at least 95kg bodyweight. My raw goals for it are 190kg bench, 280/290kg deadlift and 260kg squat. Just to give you an idea of what others might be doing. There might be guys lifting a good bit more than that though in that class. Theyre a great experience and a good days crack and anyone who would laugh at somone in a comp is a [email protected]


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

if you're telling the truth you're more than ready

I competed first with lifts of 180/130/220 and was not the weakest at the competion - there are a big range of lifers, from the very new to the elite

Just enter one and get some experience

edit: also remember that powerlifting reps are a lot different to the way bodybuilders usually do it - bench you need to pause when it hits the chest. Squat you must get below parallel - if you're not doing either of these, it'll likely take a fair bit off what your 1 rep is (more so the squat then bench) - start practising powerlifting style


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

well all powerlifters started from somewhere mate, just go sign up for a meet and lift, even if you do it raw and everyone is equipped who care, no one will laugh, cus your on the platform, thats enough reason to give you respect, besides your lifts seem pretty alright anyway, if anything competing will add to you hunger to get better.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think you would get laughed at. Why not just give it a go, it's not like you are competing in the world championships.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Plus mate, you'll be suprised at how quickly your strength jumps when you get stuck into a good strength routine.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> ID put money on that you dont have a 250kg deadlift bro lol you got any training vids ??


well have no vids of latley but mikex101 is in my gym so could have him watch , think he may have seen me doing 250kg partials for reps yesterday. you may be right as im working it of what i have been doing latley and last 1ep max, last 1 rep max was 220kg off floor, and my partial at the time was 230kg for 3, now doing partials 10" off floor 210kg x8 230kg x8 250kg x5, that was last session after heavy bb row and wide grip pull ups.

will record next time and see, however im assuming that is a good pull then



MarkFranco said:


> Similar lifts to me and similar weight, im 96kg but maybe a little more as i havent weighed myself PL is something im interested in
> 
> Dont feel im ready yet though, a guy in my gym who PL was repping 140kg bench press, looked like it was his warm up set and ive seen him deadlift 180kg for 20 reps


yeah im 101kg but holding bit too much fat im about 15% atm


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Funnily enough I was going to post in your journal about you doing a PL comp as you're pretty damn strong tbh


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> well have no vids of latley but mikex101 is in my gym so could have him watch , think he may have seen me doing 250kg partials for reps yesterday. you may be right as im working it of what i have been doing latley and last 1ep max, last 1 rep max was 220kg off floor, and my partial at the time was 230kg for 3, now doing partials 10" off floor 210kg x8 230kg x8 250kg x5, that was last session after heavy bb row and wide grip pull ups.
> 
> will record next time and see, however im assuming that is a good pull then
> 
> yeah im 101kg but holding bit too much fat im about 15% atm


15%? lucky bugger, my doctor told me im 25% :tongue: but said its probably wrong because he got his readings from a age/height/weight chart

My lifts atm are

Bench 125x1

Squat 200x3

Dead 190x1


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the replies lads, well my aim at the moment is to build a better body and compete in a bb show. but more a interest in the back of my head, yeah i would have a problem with the squat as i hit paralell but cant get below it without loosing balance.

i usually stop with bench anyway for a split second but would have to see how the pl lot do it , also i seen some of the pl at my gym bench with more arms tucked in , i have elbows back almost parralell with bar


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Benchers tend to tuck their arms in as it relies more on the triceps - however there are still a lot of lifters that flare their arms - what suits you is best usually

If you train in the same gym as mike, just drop him a message and get him to check how your form is - if you lose balance on squat its a form issue, so go and study squat form and get it sorted, you'll reap the rewards


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I read an awesome atricle on squatting I think by dave tate but cant find it, talks about using a really wide stance (which i allready do) and trying to spred the floor with your feet if you get me?

Bit off topic but im going to give it ago monday


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

No-one will laugh at you if you do PL show, lifts are not too bad anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Dig said:


> No-one will laugh at you if you do PL show, lifts are not too bad anyway.


x2 mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers guys, wellim moving back to full deads in next few weeks so ill try catch you in mike as there is always doubters lol,

squat will let me down but ill work on that , may try enter one next year. hopefully wcan get bench and squat up and dl to 260kg

aiming for 130bench from reps early next year too


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

its the internet mate. everyone squats 250kg for reps and dl's 400 with a bench to rival world records.

Its very unlikely everyone at a regional pl comp will be lifting more than you. Hardest thing to get used to is lifting to the refs commands and realising you actually do look like a tit in unitard, but so does everyone else.

straps will have to go though mate.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> its the internet mate. everyone squats 250kg for reps and dl's 400 with a bench to rival world records.
> 
> Its very unlikely everyone at a regional pl comp will be lifting more than you. Hardest thing to get used to is lifting to the refs commands and realising you actually do look like a tit in unitard, but so does everyone else.
> 
> straps will have to go though mate.


I disagree, I think singlets are AWESOME!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> its the internet mate. everyone squats 250kg for reps and dl's 400 with a bench to rival world records.
> 
> Its very unlikely everyone at a regional pl comp will be lifting more than you. Hardest thing to get used to is lifting to the refs commands and realising you actually do look like a tit in unitard, but so does everyone else.
> 
> straps will have to go though mate.


yeah i usually use straps as i do higher reps, aye cant hate on people doubting my lifts its fair craic untill i get a change to do one in front of you or vid it.

im not getting in a unitard unless im allowed to fill it with a sock lol.

bench is comming on though managed 120kg for 3 today could have got 4 but bottled it , going for 125kg next week but all after working up hih reps from 100kg not sure on if i was to 1 rep max


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Your lifts are good mate but i think you should decide which one you want the most and focus 100% on that:thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate i wouldnt do a pl show this year but if im training like a bb but can go pull some decent numbers in a show why nt? lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've done three comps this year and helped out at another two.

Not one person got laughed at. PL comps are, on the whole, very friendly and supportive environments, BPC/GPC at any rate.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jez your worse than me make your mind up and give it a go from what ive read and seen i would favor the pl ove rthe bb but you wont know till you give it a go


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

No one will laugh at you, powerlifting is about trying beat pb's etc. My lifts are a way off for 125kg + class, but I'm still entering a deadlift meet at the end of this month.

Currently at 235kg x3 and still adding 5kg every workout.

Bench is at 142.5kg and rising, squats stagnant at 227.5kg.

Get in there mate, give it a go!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> jez your worse than me make your mind up and give it a go from what ive read and seen i would favor the pl ove rthe bb but you wont know till you give it a go


aye mate i like to try things, i would not change my bb routine and type raining as that is a main aim but thought if my lifts are ok i would enter one too lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Dan92 said:


> ID put money on that you dont have a 250kg deadlift bro lol you got any training vids ??


thought id pop a few vids on here as people get called out alot, i was going to go for 250kg from floor after but this lot buggered me, and wasnt up to it

done rack pulls , bar at kneecap height , these are after weighted wide grip pull ups and 120kg bb rows ( vids on my journal before anyone asks ) lol.

done 200kg x8, 230kg x8 and 260kg x2

i think i could get 250kg of the floor if i was fresh and didnt do other heavy stuff before

230kg

hFtVEjcy-6A[/MEDIA]]





260kg

rv3Pm9MqiGQ[/MEDIA]]





i think hardest part wouldnt be getting 250kg off the ground but doing it without straps, my forearms are always hurting , its like they have shin splints but in the forarm

obv understand they are easier from knee height, but after other exercises , i dont think there bad, im up for trying 250 from ground, just need a week where im willing to stop my norm routine lol,

was planning on doing it after rack pulls but just ddnt hav ethe energy,

oh yeah im on no carb at the moment too.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

didnt embed

260kg -






230kg -


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I could well be very wrong mate, but i dont think your aloud to hitch at meets.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I could well be very wrong mate, but i dont think your aloud to hitch at meets.


Correct, no hitch or lifting straps allowed.

This is my 240kg x2 effort from last week, managed to improve it to 3 reps last night. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> didnt embed
> 
> 260kg -
> 
> ...


Racks are a bit high pal. aim to get the bar below your knee to get the most out of them IMO.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Racks are a bit high pal. aim to get the bar below your knee to get the most out of them IMO.


aye mate, that was at knee cap, one below drops them rght down and still have sore hams lol.

spoke to con though as only been doing racks to get over dl platue but been putting off going back to full lol,

he sudggested working to a 3 rep max from 1" then 2" 3" and then from m me standing on a 2.5" box for more rom, then next week from the floor.

wanting to pull 250kg for 2-3 from floor in 2 back sessions time, however i am on no carbs dieting but determine to keep strength up as fat doesnt pull weight muscle does


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Put no carbs out your head now!

Its very possible to get stronger on low/no carbs. especially with 'help'

Yeah, deficit deads are great. I only got to around 1.5" though as i cant get low enough with proper form. Cons arms are longer than mine! lol

never done 1-2-3" thing before so cant comment.

250 should be possible


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate, i have been off carbs and have been thinking ''im going to get stronger'' last bench day was 120kg and got 3 today i tried but failed , and knew it was in my head so just thought fck it and put 125kg on bar managed 2 reps, that was last set too. so im def getting stronger also managed incs after with 40kg db last week i used 38kg


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

A world record in bench was done with out carbs.

Carbs are not needed for low reps.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> A world record in bench was done with out carbs.
> 
> Carbs are not needed for low reps.


Lol, one!

The other 1000+ bench records were done on high carbs


----------



## MuZZle (May 23, 2010)

u cant use straps in powerlifting mate


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

dude if you try your best then they wont laugh at you. ive never entered a powerlifting comp but been to a couple to cheer on friends, and some people there were pulling/pushing very light weights, people didnt laugh at them....in fact you heard people getting behind them to get the weight up, and then they clapped....because they knew the lifter had pushed himself and done a personal best. thats what its all about.

go for it.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

oh, and you wanna start using wraps for your knees and no straps for deadlift!

and no hitch, powerlifting you cannot....although the crapness of some refs when the lifters blatantly do a giant hitch and still allow it to be a lift infuriates me.

if you dip your legs under the bar then bounce it up that is a hitch!! ahhh im getting annoyed thinking of it. i saw a vid actually 2 days ago of somebody doing a blatant hitch and the ref allowed it, ill try posting it up.


----------

